# So which scetch do you think I should carve on my posts for the upstair railings????



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is a couple of scetches that I drew up to carve on my posts, I think I like the one on the left the best. What do you think? The posts will be 5×5's and the carvings will be 4 inches wide by 32 inches long. I am going to carve only two sides of each post. The posts are pine but I am thinking about carving the designs in cherry and on-laying them on the posts.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

I agree. The one on the left is more fluid and lively.


----------



## rickf16 (Aug 5, 2008)

I'd go with the one on the left also. I think it would go better with a long post. Both look really nice though. Did you draw these?


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Rick, Yes, I drew these up…........free hand…...my flower on the left is unproportioned, but when I carve it it will be in proportion…..the one on the right is not drawn out fully, I will eventually draw a diamond up above it with a design in the middle of it and then flip the design that I already have drawn out.

Hi Tom1…..........that would be a good idea how I could get my oak in there too. So far we have used pine,cherry,maple,and oak….........so that might work out well. The railings are wrought iron but the hand rails and posts will be wood.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Definitely, a vote for the left too


----------



## toddc (Mar 6, 2007)

Go left young lady!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

hej Robin
for my 2cent
I vote for the left becourse the right as it is, is finished and you can´t go further with it
but the left you can continue down and around the post if you change your mind
you can even go up from it if you want
why don´t you make one of each and see what feel abaut them when you have looked
at them on the stairs for a week or two you will have a good feeling of what will be the best

what ever you decide I will look forward to see it

Dennis


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Robin i have to Agree the one on the Right looks Caribbean to me


----------



## benjireyes (Dec 21, 2009)

I'll go for the one on the left Robin. Toying around with the idea of making the stem go around the post together with a few leaves won't be bad. Nice sketches my friend!!!


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm also favoring the drawing on the left. You can save the one on the right for another piece.
Very nice drawings !


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Robin;

Excellent drawings! I'm with everyone else. The left one.

Lee


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

the left .

great idea with the on-lay ,
that way you don't mess up the post .
( not that you would , but bench carving is easier ,
and more forgiving ) .

you have a nice design sense .


----------



## dancampbell60 (Sep 23, 2009)

Very nice sketches, Robin, but I know nothing about relief carving. My guess is that cherry would be a better wood to carve; pine's grain can be pretty difficult to work and the fact that it's grain is very prominent might take away from the detail of your carving. (Just my own, inexperience musings.) I'm sure your work will be fine, whatever you decide.


----------



## Woodfix (May 14, 2009)

Left


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

left


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

left.
IMHO its easier for you to do it on the lposts of different length, ease of continuity.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

The one one the right!! Just kidding, I had to be different.

Lew


----------



## RBWoodworker (Mar 22, 2009)

WOW..I love them both..the left one really catches my eye but so does the other one too..I think I would go with the left also..

I love the way you draw..I can sure use you to draw me some flower pictures that I can use in my marquetry..lol


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

If I said left, would I be just another face in the crowd? hmmm Oh well, ........ left


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Robin,
I agree with everyone else that the drawing on the left will be the one to use. I assume you won't mind some constructive thoughts on the design. If you want the flower to be the same petal on all four sides, you can use mylar as a transfer merely by tracing the one you want and then placing it around a compass drawn circle. I also would encourage you to maintain the continuing line of convergence where the leaves join the stem. This line draws the eye through the pattern and will make a very good pattern great. Also the curves of the stem will need to be a little more symetrical. Again, a very good pattern that can be used all the way down a post. I can't wait to see the finished product. 
Tom


----------



## bibb (Sep 24, 2008)

Two sides on each post?
Two great options?
Why not one on one side and the other on side 2?


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you go with the left one, I would also consider making left and right versions so they can be applied in a bookmatched fashion. This will bring balance to the posts and room.


----------



## rdlaurance (Mar 28, 2009)

I seem to favor the left as seems most others do. The fluid asymmetry is more appealing to me than the stylized symmetry of the design on the right. Go for it, gal! Can't wait to see the finished results. good drawing as well!


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Left is best ;-)


----------



## JenWoodworking (Dec 29, 2009)

Love the left one too!


----------



## aurora (Jun 30, 2009)

i dont see how you could go wrong with either, ... or both. if your carving turns out as well as your drawing, it will look great. pine could prove a bit fragile on a carved post application, given the use that it probably will receive.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Ok, I'm wierd. I like the one on the the right. But, if you carved the left one and gave it to me I would be thrilled. They are both excellent-an understatement for sure. When I saw your drawings, I was jealous of your talent. Love your house by the way.

Thanks


----------



## BIGSKY (Jan 23, 2009)

LEFT


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Would it be too repetitive if I said the left?

No?

Then, The Left!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

The right one for me.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

nada


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Right, it's more compact, has a bit of palm/pineapple look and has a fuller prescence. The left is pretty but thin and to delicate. JMHO


----------



## Kacy (Dec 14, 2009)

Why did I think of "Little Shop of Horrors" when I first looked at the one on the left?

Kidding aside, they each have a very different feel. I think I like the one on the right the best, but not quite as currently designed. Eliminating the "leaves" on each side and reworking the bottom into smaller, upside down fleur de lis-ish element would give the whole design a more solid, torch or scepter-type feel to it that would work really well on a post. JMHO.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Sorry it took me so long to get back with everybody. I am going to add a photo of the railing, my husband has just started getting it together. He had me to design it and then he made the railing from scratch….......yep, I said from scratch….......he made the bends everything…......he's pretty handy …....and kinda cute too….......yep, I think I will keep him. Oh and keep in mind also that the hand rail will go on top of the wrought iron and it will be wood.



When I drew the design out for the wrought iron railing, My husband said to keep it simple, because he had to build it and he has never made any railing before …...so I did as he wished, but after I drew it up …......I wanted to change it and add a little something else in a diamond design….......but hubby said no lets keep it like this….......so on the posts is where the diamond shape will be added….....subtle, you really won't even notice it. The flower on the left is probably the one I willl go with, but I am going to turn it a little bit and put the leave of the flower up and it will give it a diamond effect, and there I will have my diamond to tie my entry way and hallway floors in. That do ya think?

Tom…..........I will try what you said.

John…..........that is a good idea.

Kacy…........you are right, it would look better without the leaves on the side…........I may do some revamping.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Robin what really counts is what you think but I agree with you.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

I am adding a couple more photo's of the upstairs…......I will have 6 posts to carve…...maybe 7. I am going to get started on some scrap wood this weekend while the weather is a little nicer, so I can see if my design will work out, or if I have to modify it a little.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

robin ,

your home is magic !

and to think ,
all you had to do was get out of bed ,
and work on it !

i have the same $10.00 level ,
i keep the key to the mens room on mine (LOL) !


----------



## DavidBethune (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Robin,
Those are really cool sketches. Too bad you did not live closer I could Laser Engrave them for you.
Your shack is awesome..
db


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Patron…..........Thanks. (lol)Those levels come in handy in many ways!

Hi David…..........haven't seen you around for a while, you must be very busy with your buisness. Yea, I wish you were closer too, you could save me a lot of time with your engraver that is for sure! So how is it working out, I bet it's awesome working with it. Your going to have to show us some things that you are working on.


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi Robin,
Well, first I gotta say that your talent level is just sickening… How can someone who looks as good as you, have soooo many talents… photography, woodworking, artistry, just unbelievable…
too bad you already have a hubby, cause if you were on the market, let me tell you…. I'd be shopping… lol
Anyways, I have to join the majority and say, the one on the left would look best (in my opinion). Also, when you carve it, I would leave it unproportional as not all flowers are built perfectly, just my thoughts on that… I understand the idea of perfect symmetry, but I think in this case, going with the flow would be best… I also agree with Dennisgrosan that you can have the carving flow down or up as desired…
Anyways Robin, you do amazing work and I can't wait to see what the posts turn out like… I am sure it will look stunning as usual… Best of luck my "young" friend…
Wisty
PS: Your house is looking amazing!!! When can I move in? lol


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Wisty, I am very flattered ….......thank you.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

left for sure….i envy your house GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

p.s. dont light a candle!


----------



## Michael121 (Jun 30, 2008)

The left has so many posibilities. You can wrap the stem up or down and around.

I agree with Witsy…it would look better in not perfect proportion. I would not make a right or left (bookmatched) version though as sort of random would have a better effect.

But then again if doing an overlay you have more room to experiment. Get some balsa and make a few different ones and see it in place.

What ever you choose to do I think it comes down to you and you Husband in the final choice.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

You have plenty of votes, but here is a thought. You could take the vine and let it wrap to an adjacent face on the post. Maybe on the end post. If you needed more detail work …


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

By the way, the drawings are excellent!


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Mark…..............don't worry about the candles I got fire extenquishers. And tell me (lol)....... what are you grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrring about??

Hi Mike…........I will have to tweek it a little but, maybe you guys are right not to try for perfection with the flower part of it.

Thanks Steve, I am glad you liked my drawings…......


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol….its the jealousy


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

and i have fleas


----------



## BurtC (Oct 30, 2009)

How about a Walnut inlay of the "Left"? I'm thinking the darker inlay would compliment the iron.
You will then have top come up with a name for the "Left"....


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

ohhhh ….........Mark have you told your wife? If not maybe you should….......(lol) you know bout the fleas.

Burt C…........Inlay would look very nice…....but I have never done inlay, only carving. I agree walnut would look good, but ….........I think I am going to stay with cherry and white oak. White oak the stair treads are made out of and cherry is in the hallway which is visible from the living room, and if you look you can see it from the photo that I have of the staircase going down to see the view in the livingroom.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Left….definitely left.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

who do you think i got it from woodchic? lol krabs is one thing but fleas just pushes it..


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

O…..M…...G…............(lol) I hope she see's this …............SHE WILL KILL YOU!

Well Marky Baby…......it was nice talkin to ya…..........yep,.... I would say you are a short timer!!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lmao loved to freak ya out woodchic  and no worries…shes just as laid back as i am lol


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

ohhhh one of these days you'll think that, and you will be just funnin…..........and POW!.... she will stomp you like a bug….........(lol) mark my words. I know I have been married too long. I believe I gotta little edge on ya. My husband and I have been married for 24 years now.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol…ok ok i'll take your word for sure then…i'm not even 24…i'm only 22 to begin with lol i bow down to you! You are the Woodchic!


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

To the left ,to the left, carve the post with the picture to the left.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Mark (lol) .........my oldest Son is one year older than you.

Ok FJDIII the left it is.

AKA…..........Woodchic


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ya? you got him woodworkin too or what? ... I find it funny how you capitalize 'son' in your comment like he's God lol


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

i would have to say the one on the left too cuz it goes with the iron railing, but to tell ya the truth they both look good if there is a way to incorp. both i would do that!


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Mark…............No….......my kids are not interested in the woodworking…...Mom does it so that must make it uncool for them, I think we have drug out the house project too long for them to like it or something…I don't know. Yea…......I think the world of my children…........(lol) so I capitalize every chance I get, Boy you pay attention!!

Hi Big Ike…........good to see you…........I think I will just use the left and do the one on the right on some other project…........


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

I picked up woodworking just because my dad always built decks etc. so i got to use his tools and i got hooked on em fast… and i know what you mean by pying attention to your children lol…i have a 15 month old daughter and shes already telling me no


----------



## MarksWife (Jan 19, 2010)

LMAO yup…..thats mark for yah!! I just gotta laugh at him!! LOL Cuz if I dont we would fight daily!! lol


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

(LOL) I hear you little sister.


----------



## oldskoolg77 (Feb 25, 2010)

Both are excellent! Have to agree above, the left one is best. Love your profile Woodchick.


----------



## woodchic (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks oldskoolg77!


----------

